# My 68 Volkswagen Fastback



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

thats my turboned engine 










here my turbocharger bazooka lol

.....annnd just a couple of turboned volkswagens









yep thats a holley four barrell carb









my friend Ikaika's supposedly "slow" bug ... yeah right lol









Ray Walkers' turbo nitrous bug, the nitrous injectors were ported bigger ... he ran 9's with this car (look it up on cal-look.com if you want to know the exact time he ran)









annnd...theres the "fast fiat" ... see the RLR sticker? thats Ron Lummus' shop (he drives the Garrett drag car)

my car is a joke compared to these guys lol

1968 Volkswagen Fastback (Type 3)

-=Dorothy=-


1600cc displacement (1.6L)
AS21 Engine Case - dual relief
Counterweighted 69mm crankshaft
Rebuilt I-Beam connecting rods
Mahle 85.5 Pistons
RIK Piston rings
040 pocket ported cylinder heads
dual valve springs - chrome moly keepers and retainers
Performance products chrome moly pushrods
Scat swivel foot rocker screws
performance products solid rocker shafts
1.1:1 Rockers
7 1/2 Compression Ratio
Lightened 12 lb flywheel
Sachs pressure plate
Chrome moly cylinder head studs
Garrett T03 Turbocharger-- 
- .42 compressor trim, .48 turbine housing
Custom turbo header
Blimp Turbo "T" intake pipe
KYB gas shock absorbers
Empi Dual Core Oil Cooler
Bugpack Breather Box
Holley Fuel Pressure Regulator
Holley Red Fuel Pump (97 GPH free flow)
homemade exhaust pipe
locked out distributor

...well theres my Fasty hope you like it 
the 300zx is next to be turboned


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...nice work. any times/numbers on yours?


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

no times yet..just breaking in the engine...according to pro racers after i told them the specifications of the engine, turbo, car weight etc ... it should be able to to high 13's ... i have a stock tranny so no 13s lol cant launch or my tranny will go CLUNK! next process is to get a super street tranny so i can launch and get to 13's, and then start lowering that number by goin up to a 2.3 litre (stroke and bore) with comp eliminator heads (these things have HUGE ports and huge valves) ... as for now, drive around have fun and work on the 300zx


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

the fastback and the notch r the sexiest aircooled VWs ever. its good u r breathing turbocharged life into that classic of yours.
very inspiring


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks SuperStock! :thumbup: 

the fasty is running awesome, now im gonna to turbocharge Darth Vader (my 300zx)


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Dude... Thats F$%^ing Awesome.. Ive got a '62 Bug (Targa) in the backyard. Has a nearly perfect body/ interior. NO RUST!!! LAst time it was on teh road was with a 1756 engine (Hemi-heads). and a Rhino? transmission. The car would run @80 in 3rd. Im getting to start a ground up project as soon as the Sentra gets done.. 

I like to talk to you and find out some info about turboing the Vdub. Its never to early to start planning and collecting parts. Drop me a line..

[email protected]
Yahoo= Nismooi8u2
Aim=Nastynissan007


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice, just hide the wire for the tach.


----------

